# Violation?



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

At work the fire alarm crew hung a fire alarm control panel and above it a 4x4 gutter to recieve the f/a conduits as well as the conduit for the 120v. power circuit for the panel and then a few conduits from the gutter into to the panel.

They are getting ready to re-work the 120v. conduit so it does not enter the gutter but runs right into the panel because the f/a installer told the foreman that it wasnt legal to mix in the gutter.

Wouldn't 760.48 a & b make it a legal install? Its pretty cut & dry.


----------

